

After 15 years of programming, how does one get out of it? - caustic
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/115257/after-15-years-of-programming-how-does-one-get-out-of-it

======
_hobgoblin_
I think he should think about firmware development. Write code in C - it
doesn't change much. He would get to work with hardware - very different from
the airy cloud stuff. It is a whole new world and a very interesting one.

